

Web based accounting software for startup - wensington

What is the best (cheap, easy to use) web based accounting software for a three person startup?  Thanks!
======
plusone
Liquid Accounts - its done online, simple to use, and cheap aswell. its
customizable, so it gives you the option to add and remove modules that you
dont need. Free support as well.

www.liquidaccounts.net

------
fara
We use google docs spreadsheets. Depending on the number of transactions you
need to track, this might be good enough, web based and free.

------
FR6
Same question: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1192246>

